

NYT obit of Joybubbles: He hacked the phone system by whistling - rms
http://www.nytimes.com/2007/08/20/us/20engressia.html?ex=1345262400&en=9b35c8bc1486822e&ei=5090&partner=rssuserland&emc=rss

======
rms
I'm of the school of thought that whistling into a phone should never be a
crime. I wonder if Woz and Jobs would have made it if they had been prosecuted
for their crimes.

